
How to Avoid Buying Consumer Products with Software Kill-Switches - sT370ma2
https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/software-kill-switches.html
======
JohnFen
This sort of thing is the #2 reason why I don't buy machines that require an
internet connection to servers I don't approve. The #1 reason is
security/privacy concerns.

